# My new Great Pyrenees!



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok well she's not new but we got her in December. She was shipped to us from an awesome breeder in Ohio and she has been the best dog! When we first got her OH MY GOSH was she the cutest thing ever! Now that she has grown and is a year old she is an amazing dog. I will never not have one of these dogs now. 
Meet Shay...
























































I have always been a dog person and I've always been close to my dogs but she is different. She acts different towards people than other breeds. She really acts like she loves us lol I know that sounds wierd but it's true. You can walk out the door and come back in and she is so happy that you came back home lol. I'm sure that all GP aren't like this but everyone should have one of these dogs!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I have always wanted a gp. They are just beautiful. As a family dog I stayed away from them after I googled them  they 'claim' they are not people pleasers and basically just not a good dog unless to guard livestock. You are now the second person I have met that has had good luck with yours being a good dog  I think I'll put them back on my want list lol.
She is a beautiful girl and happy she is good for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She is the greatest people dog! And she guards us lol she is very protective of us when we're in our house. But we have taken her camping and she's great with strangers and kids. She loves other dogs to. Idk maybe I just got really lucky. I'm sure it has to do with how you raised them. She loves her tennis balls to lol she kicks them around and chases them.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a fantastic girl. She has a good soul to her, you can see it right in her eyes.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I understand completely what you are saying. My GPs are all like that. I really think it is the breed. I've never liked male dogs until I got my maxus. He's a protector first and foremost but after that he is a big fat baby. He will wiggle and whine when I see him every morning. And my youngest itus seems to be following in maxus' foot steps. They are extremely aggressive towards other animals that don't belong on the property but if I let them in the gate they are my boys new play toy. I don't think I will ever not have a great pyrenees. 

Your girl looked just like my max as a baby. So cute!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

If i were to get a LGD , the GP would be my first choice  
She is beautiful  You certainly got the pick of the litter !


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

She was the smallest one lol. She can be a turd sometimes. When she was still a puppy she peed on the floor and before I took her outside I wanted to clean it up so no one stepped in it and I didn't want her to pee again in her crate so I put her next to me and put a clothes basket over her. She was still small enough so she could walk around in there and I turned around and she started sliding the basket with her feet and she was running around the house. It was halarious. She's a goof ball. When you sit on the floor and likes to lay down in front of you and hide her head in your crotch! It's wierd but funny lol


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

She's gorgeous !!!!! 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## 5goatgirls (Jun 20, 2010)

She is absolutely adorable! Enjoy her smallness while you can. They grow so fast!


----------



## WildIris (May 29, 2014)

Adorable!!!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol the other lady I know with one said the same thing about maybe it being just that dog. But no I think your right and has to do with how they are raised. She is teaching hers to work with disabled people and I've seen videos of him and he is a total pleaser. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

When I came home today I didn't pet her at the door and I say in the chair and I was on my phone and she sat in front of me and kept touching my hand with her nose and when I didn't let her she put her head under my hand and when I still didn't pay attention she put her paw on my arm lol and then when I started talking to her and petting her she got really close and put her head on my shoulder like she was giving me a hug. Everyone should have a goat, AND a Great Pyrenees lol


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

Awww!! My youngest one is 7 months and even though he is a great guard dog and is very cautious with people he doesn't know if I walk in the gate he takes off running and jump and give me a hug. He will literally stand up and wrap his paws around me and squeeze. He will stay there until all the goats walk up then he will let them have their attention. My boyfriend is not an animal person and does not like dogs at all but he loves the personalities and gentleness of the great pyrenees.


----------



## KeenaFarm (Aug 27, 2014)

So beautiful. And i love the name; my name is Shayla. ; P
A friend of mine has a LGD that is great pyr/anatolian shepherd/akbash and she looks just like her. She is the sweetest thing! I have always loved pyrs but their hair and size is just too much for me to handle lol. Congratulations she is a beautiful dog!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

Her hair is EVERYWHERE. It is terrible lol usually I can handle dog hair. Iv really only ever had labs. But her hair is so long and she had so much! You brush her and you could make a medium sized dog from the hair that comes off of her, and it is so light it floats all through the hair.. It's definitely something you have to get over lol I hate finding it in my food


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

That is not weird at all! Our female Great Pyrenees (Spatch ) absolutely loves us, it is hilarious when she gets super excited to see someone and actually starts to smile(it looks like she is growling at us, but that is just how she does it!)
These dogs are just the best! They are both very friendly to us, but our male (Kodiak) is more wary around strange people. They are very loveable and wonderful guardians!!


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

LuvMyNigies said:


> That is not weird at all! Our female Great Pyrenees (Spatch ) absolutely loves us, it is hilarious when she gets super excited to see someone and actually starts to smile(it looks like she is growling at us, but that is just how she does it!)
> These dogs are just the best! They are both very friendly to us, but our male (Kodiak) is more wary around strange people. They are very loveable and wonderful guardians!!


Yeah when she sees a stranger in our yard she barks/growls like she is going to attack them and then they get closer and it doesn't matter who it is started whining and wagging her tail lol.


----------

